# Buserelin injection



## SeonieNics (Aug 5, 2010)

I just have a question about the Buserelin injection, if anyone can help?! We are planning to start our FET cycle in a couple of months. I have already booked a weekend away with my girly friends which will fall in the middle of our treatment. I don't want them knowing about my treatment. My question does the injection need to be stored in the fridge?

Thank you :0)


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Seonics


It needs to be stored between 2-25 deg C ... Room temperature ish - must be kept out of direct sunlight though.
The injections should come with instructions for storage when you receive them.


Hope that helps


Mini x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

If its Buserelin you dont need to keep in the fridge so you should be ok x


----------



## SeonieNics (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you both. Now I know that if my treatment has started by the time I go away I can sneakily inject myself without my friends knowing anything


----------

